# Pesto Pea Salad



## marytexas (Oct 18, 2004)

I had a wonderful recipe for Pesto Pea Salad from the Barefoot Contessa on Food, but I crashed my computer and lost all of my recipes that I had not backed up in months.  Could you help me out with her recipe for Pesto and for the salad?
Thanks,


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, I did a search and it is an expired recipe on her site.  Hopefully someone out there will have it!!!!


----------



## marytexas (Oct 18, 2004)

I had checked for the recipe too and found it expired.
It was really a good recipe.  I can't remember the exact
recipe for the pesto either.
The salad had spinich, pesto, frozen peas (defrosted) and pine nuts.
Thanks for checking.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2004)

I can post a pesto recipe - if I post that will you sort of compile it the best way you can for us????

3 cups of fresh basil leaves (doesn't have to be tightly packed but not to loose either
1/4 cup toasted pine nuts
1/4 cup shredded or chopped fresh Parmesan
juice from 1/2 lime
about 1 tsp. kosher salt
enough extra virgin olive oil drizzled in while processor is running to make a thick sauce - can be thinned more according to what you need it for or it can be left thicker too

OK, all of these are "abouts".  I taste it and add more pine nuts or cheese or lime or salt.  You can also use toasted pecans, almonds, or walnuts - it really doesn't matter that much.  A lot of people don't use the lime but I really like it - it brightens up the flavor a lot.

When done place plastic wrap directly on top of the pesto, pressing down so it is all covered and no air can get to it.  This will prevent it from oxidizing.

OK, now give it your best shot on the pea recipe!!!


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 18, 2004)

This one?

Pesto Pasta Salad
3/4 pound fusilli pasta 
3/4 pound bow tie pasta 
1/4 c good olive oil 
1 1/2 c pesto
1 (10-ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, defrosted and squeezed dry 
3 tb freshly squeezed lemon juice 
1 1/4 c good mayonnaise 
1/2 c freshly grated Parmesan 
1 1/2 c frozen peas, defrosted 
1/3 c pignolis, toasted
3/4 ts kosher salt 
3/4 ts freshly ground black pepper

1.Cook pasta according to package directions. Cool.
2.While pasta is cooking, combine pesto, thawed spinach and lemon juice in food processor or blender. Process until thoroughly mixed. 
3.Add mayonnaise to the pesto mixture and mix well. 
4.Add the pesto to the cooled pasta, then add the parmesan, peas, and pignolis. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve chilled.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2004)

Is this the Barefoot Contessa recipe kansasgirl??  Sounds great - marytexas is gonna do a happy dance if it is!!!!!!


----------



## marytexas (Oct 18, 2004)

KansasGal and kitchenelf:
You are both wonderful!
What a great first day on this site for me!
If you take out the pasta, lemon juice and mayo, add
mushrooms and onion slices you would have pesto pea salad.

Thanks for the pesto recipe and the pasta recipe.

I cook like that too with just aprox amounts.

Thanks, hope I can help you guys out too.


----------



## sandhu43 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Barefoot Contessa Pesto Pea Salad Recipe*

Pesto Pea Salad (Barefoot Contessa Recipe)


2 cups of frozen peas 
2 tablespoons pignolis, toasted (see note) 
2 1/2 cups baby spinach leaves 
4 tablespoons pesto, recipe follows

Cook the peas in a pot of boiling salted water for 1 minute. Immediately immerse the peas in a bowl of ice cold water, and drain when fully cooled. 
To assemble, place the spinach leaves in a salad bowl. Sprinkle the peas and pignolis over the spinach. Add the pesto and toss. 
Note: To toast pignolis, place them in a dry saute pan and cook over medium heat for about 4 minutes, until evenly browned, tossing frequently.


Pesto: 
1/4 cup walnuts 
1/4 cup pignolis 
3 tablespoons diced garlic (9 cloves) 
5 cups fresh basil leaves, packed 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 
1 1/2 cups good olive oil 
1 cup freshly grated Parmesan 
Place the walnuts, pignolis, and garlic in the bowl of a food processor fitted with a steel blade. Process for 30 seconds. Add the basil leaves, salt, and pepper. With the processor running, slowly pour the olive oil into the bowl through the feed tube and process until the pesto is finely pureed. Add the Parmesan and puree for a minute. Serve, or store the pesto in the refrigerator or freezer with a thin film of olive oil on top. 

Copyright, 2001, Barefoot Contessa Parties!, All Rights Reserved 

Yield: 4 cups


----------



## Audeo (Nov 14, 2004)

Geez, one of many reasons why I love this place so!

Welcome marytexas and sandhu!!!!

You two really should get together, you know!


----------

